# Been on this diet for 3 weeks and alot fuller and bigger and not much fat gain lol



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

for all u hard gainers out there pay attention lol after watching is i was inspired straight away

most ive done is 5600 calories and i averaged to around 3800 a week

im 158lbs and 5'8


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

youd think hed be a lot bigger..? and it didnt show him finishing any of his meals lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Mate hes put on 30lbs in 3 weeks? surley thats good gains for a natty just through eating pmsl


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bruze said:



> Mate hes put on 30lbs in 3 weeks? surley thats good gains for a natty just through eating pmsl


Are you really that fvcking naive


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

m575 said:


> Are you really that fvcking naive


I don't really care to be honest mate LOL i just like the guys eating methods as i struggled to get 3k calories a day and now im able to push it past 5k


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

He didn't make me want to eat. He just made me **** my self laughing. He's **** funny. Plus anyone who has a full time can't eat the way he does&#8230;surely.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

So what do you that is exactly the same ?

Do you live in the uk ?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

if you are gaining more than 1 pound a month, and are natty the rest will more than likely be fat.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

30 lbs muscle mass gain in 3 weeks = impossible. In fact, 3lb muscle gain in 3 weeks is also impossible


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Markyboy81 said:


> 30 lbs muscle mass gain in 3 weeks = impossible.


This. On a natty?

Umadbrah?

Unless you start off like an Ethiopian famine victim.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

I my god what a knob! Lol! Funny but a knob haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, snorting Creatine and doing tricep ext worthy of a severe shoulder injury.

Hes got some shape, but in the first pic he looked almost anorexic, as if hed starved himself.

I personally think alot of that "30lbs" is muscle memory, glycogen restoration and water.

Plus, hes a stupid cvnt.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Please no more videos of this mug. I clicked on another of his videos and his first line was "Some of you have been asking about the big black dildo and tom cruise posters in my videos."


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL fcking snorting creatine, wtf


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

damerush said:


> Please no more videos of this mug. I clicked on another of his videos and his first line was "Some of you have been asking about the big black dildo and tom cruise posters in my videos."


Lmfaooo repped


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Am I hearing things or did I actually hear him say "theyre horny to be eaten"


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hope you guys dont believe this sh1t especially to the op


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Am I hearing things or did I actually hear him say "theyre horny to be eaten"


i heard it too, i switched off at that point and came back to uk-m. :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> i heard it too, i switched off at that point and came back to uk-m. :lol:


You know some one is literally nuts when they say their food is horny lmao


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ffs stop with the frank yang threads :whistling:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Im sick of this frank yang guy and all his fanboys.

im not jealous of him BTW


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> Ffs stop with the frank yang threads :whistling:


Almost as bad as the Zyzz threads ayee :whistling:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Never heard of him! Why haven't I!?

Bruze so you've been consuming 5600calories for 3 weeks straight and had very little fat gain?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Almost as bad as the Zyzz threads ayee :whistling:


Please do not compare him to the lord.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i think everyone has missed the main reason he's gained so much lean bodymass... his awesome form during the DB shoulder press... :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Stupid amount of calories for his size lol he'll get fat in no time. d1ck head


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

'it's like the little sausages are horny to be eaten'

I don't even know what to say to this.

His form on those db presses is atrocious!

Bruze you need to stop coveting these internet chimps and do you


----------

